# Arber Rad Marathon am 26.07.09



## Conyo (10. Juli 2009)

Fährt jemand von Euch die MTB-Strecke?

http://www.arberradmarathon.de/images/FlyerArber2009.pdf

->  ohne Zeitnahme.

Grüße,

conyo


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juli 2009)

also 7.20 Massenstart für die Langstrecke geht mal garnet, heiss ja net Flo  Und die 60km wären schon mal ok.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (10. Juli 2009)

naja - als Franke kann man die Oberpfalz schon mal zu solch unchristlicher Zeit aufmischen 
Fahre übrigens auch nur die 60-KM-Runde


----------



## Hart´l (22. Juli 2009)

ja ja die Frangen...
wir als niederbayern genauer Waidler fahren dann doch lieber die grtoße MTB-Runde.
Ich bin zu erkennen an dem dreckigen Canyon-Rad mit Rohloff dran.
Gruß und gutes gelingen.
Bis Sonntag (bzw. ich hole meine Startnummer schon am Samstag ab)

Hart´l


----------



## 74eskimo (24. Juli 2009)

Hi @all,

weiß jemand wie die Strecke bei der großen MTB-Runde ist?

Größtenteils Radlweg und Forstautobahn, oder geht´s auch a bissl durchs Gebüsch? 

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus!

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## psx0407 (24. Juli 2009)

74eskimo schrieb:


> Hi @all,
> 
> weiß jemand wie die Strecke bei der großen MTB-Runde ist?
> 
> Größtenteils Radlweg und Forstautobahn, oder geht´s auch a bissl durchs Gebüsch?



naja, durch´s gebüsch geht´s schon ein wenig, aber ned viel. ich schätze 15% asphalt / 5% trails / 80% wald- und forstwege.

bis sonntag !

psx0407


----------



## The Rocky (25. Juli 2009)

Servus,

ich bin auch dabei 60km Strecke.Versuche es als Training zu benutzen für den "Eiger Challenge" dort sind es dann 55km mit 2500hm.Es ist am 14. -16 August.Also wer noch Lust hat.

Gruss Rocky


----------



## chinchilla (27. Juli 2009)

Wer war gestern dabei?

Ich bin die grosse Runde gefahren. War echt klasse! 

Der Boden war manchal etwas tief  und die Spuren der letzten Stuerme waren sichtbar.... richtige Bike Bedingungen eben 

Die Organisation war, wie gewohnt, sehr professionell. 
Ein dickes Lob an die Veranstalter 

Leider hatte ich keinen Tacho dabei. Hat jmd die reale Strecke und Hm gemessen.
Die Ausschreibung ist da meist etwas ungenau.... 

Gruss
Stefan

Cube, AMS100, rot, 2008


----------



## psx0407 (27. Juli 2009)

...ja, war auch auf der grossen runde.

mein tacho zeigte 119 km und 1880 hm. die angaben des veranstalters waren also so gut wie korrekt.
strecke war einwandfrei. vielleicht ein wenig zuviel asphalt, aber zur "erholung" tat der ab und zu schon gut.
essen war auch prima. ich konnte gar ned soviel essen wie ich wollte.   

hat mir unter´m strich viel spaß gemacht, obwohl ich die meiste zeit alleine dahinrollte.
um 14:30 uhr war ich wieder da, netto waren´s 6,5 h reine fahrzeit bei mir.

kritisieren könnte man sicher dieses oder jenes, aber man sollte nicht vergessen, daß es sich um eine veranstaltung mit insg. über 7.000 radler handelt, die einen nicht unbeträchtlichen logistischen (und kostspieligen) aufwand erfordert.

mir hat´s gut gefallen !  

psx0407

cube ams pro 100


----------



## The Rocky (27. Juli 2009)

,also ich bin nur die 60km gefahren.Habe aber nur 5 min bei der Versorgungsstation gebraucht.Meine Daten sind laut "Sigma ROX 9.0"

Strecke                                55,23 km
Zeit                                     3:06:02h
Höhenmeter                          892 m
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit   16,98 km/h

vielleicht könnt Ihr Euch nach diesen Werten ein bisschen richten.
Ansonnsten war es super hier und da könnte man was verbessern,aber wie psx0407 schon sagte bei über 7000 tausend Teilnehmer war es schon sehr gut organisiert. 
Freue mich schon auf das nächste mal,dann werde ich auch die grosse Runde in anspruch nehmen.Jetzt ist erst mal der Eiger Challenge dran,da werde ich mich wohl genug quälen  müssen.

Gruss The Rocky


----------



## chinchilla (29. Juli 2009)

Bei GPS Tour Info hat jmd aus Vilsbiburg folgende Daten fuer die grosse Runde eingestellt:
Strecke 114km
Hoehe  2291Hm

Gemittelt mit den Werten von psx0407 passt die Hoehenangabe des Veranstalters sehr gut 

PS: Ich war um 13:30Uhr im Ziel. Da ich fuer den Radtransport zustaendig war habe ich mir das Bier bei V3 verkniffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

